# Spring kit quantity discount



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

I know there is already a discussion going on about the various ways to lower our vans, but I wanted a separate thread to speak specificaly about the possiblity of pooling our resources (money) to have a company make a lowering spring kit for the C-D-R trio. There is a company in Cali (not Eibach) that manufactures springs, among other things, that would do it for us, but with the set-up charges, it would make the cost about $1000 per set of 4 springs. After the spring purchase, shipping from Cali, and installation charges, we're talking at least $1500. If the cost of set-up could be spread among all of us who want to lower our vans (and I'm talking Town & Country and Caravan owners, also), then the cost might be a lot better. And we would all have to agree on spring rates and ride height. 2" lower would work for me. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd be hard pressed to blow a cool G on springs, that being said I wouldn't pay that for Eibachs either (just springs). I'd say $350 to $450 is a more realistic price for a set of coil springs. I'd prefer to wait for Eibach to make them or H&R or another well respected and well know company. Just my opinion.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I want a set, so if this thread is to count people, count me in.

If someone can bother Eibach enough, I am totally willing to leave my van there for a week. They are literally 2 miles from my house.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Head count*

Right now the goal is to come up with the number of us who want a spring kit, wether from Eibach or another company. Judging from comments on this forum, I'd say there are about 5 or 6 that want a kit, but what about the Chrysler and Dodge people. Does anyone follow the other forums? TCM GLX.....you live nearby to Eibach? Could you stop in there and bend their ear about our need? I agree that 1G is too much to pay, but in numbers maybe we can pursuade someone to come foward and make up a lowering kit.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Right now the goal is to come up with the number of us who want a spring kit, wether from Eibach or another company. Judging from comments on this forum, I'd say there are about 5 or 6 that want a kit, but what about the Chrysler and Dodge people. Does anyone follow the other forums? TCM GLX.....you live nearby to Eibach? Could you stop in there and bend their ear about our need? I agree that 1G is too much to pay, but in numbers maybe we can pursuade someone to come foward and make up a lowering kit.


I am super busy during the week, and travel a little so it makes it dificult unless I book some time to spend with these guys. Can someone volunteer to start making phone calls, and then once we have a contact, I would be happy to stop in.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

$1000 is way to much, but I'm in for a lowering spring. 2" is totally cool for me. I have called eibach and they never got back to me, i'll be calling again monday. I also submitted a car on heir website, but submitted as something different. I explained in the email us wanting springs for our routan. I will totally call monday


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Guinea Pig?*

Hey TCM GLX, thanks for getting involved in our quest. Is Eibach open on Saturday? Or could you rent a car for a day or two while Eibach inspects your Routan? I'm sure some of us could help with rental costs, if you would be willing to be a guinea pig. How long would they need your car, and what exactly would they do?

Yeah, 2" seems to be a good number. The 3" that the air bag kit would lower it seems to be too low. I'm not sure what the suspension travel is, but 3" probably would be about 60% of the travel, leaving only 2" to absorb bumps, and I don't want to travel around on the bump stops like so many tuner cars do.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Hey TCM GLX, thanks for getting involved in our quest. Is Eibach open on Saturday? Or could you rent a car for a day or two while Eibach inspects your Routan? I'm sure some of us could help with rental costs, if you would be willing to be a guinea pig. How long would they need your car, and what exactly would they do?
> 
> Yeah, 2" seems to be a good number. The 3" that the air bag kit would lower it seems to be too low. I'm not sure what the suspension travel is, but 3" probably would be about 60% of the travel, leaving only 2" to absorb bumps, and I don't want to travel around on the bump stops like so many tuner cars do.



No need to rent a car guys, I have a weekend vehicle I could drive if needed during the week, I can also drop it while I travel (I occasionally have to do so for work). They are not open on the weekends.

What needs to happen is someone needs to find the right person that is willing to start the process at Eibach.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrific! I'll call Monday. Stay tuned. By the way, what are the names of some other companies that do spring kits? I'll search around this weekend.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

H&r, neuspeed,


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, if the price is right I'd probably be down for it. As far as the 2" drop, Eibach(or whomever) is going to engineer the springs, not just let us tell them we want a 2" drop. They are going to have to engineer it to the suspension geometry, axle shaft angle, etc... A 1.5" might be the max if they can't bring the alignment into spec or something else. Also another concern for me is the load leveling nivomat shocks (SEL's), how are they going to react with the lowered springs? It might not matter but they would be the ones to make the call on that. I know were all just shooting off the cuff but I look at things from a engineering/manufacturing standpoint. Sometimes when we want to design a part we know what it should look like but in reality it might not work that way. Anyway keep persuing it, "Build it and they will come!"

I know of atleast one other guy over on chryslerminivan.net that might be into lowering his van. I'm sure there are others out there.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*No Joy*

Well, I spoke with 2 spring manufs (Neuspeed & H&R) and things don't look good, unless we want to buy 50 to 100 kits. H&R was the more promising of the two, as they might come out with a kit on their own, according to the person I talked to (MIGHT!). I left a message with Eibach, and based on previous blogs, they probably won't call back.

In answer to 58kafer, yeah, there are definately engineering issues that the spring manuf will look at. That is why Eibach wants customer cars to scope out first. In talking to H&R, I asked if the strut would need to be replaced with a shorter one to accomodate a shorter spring, and he didn't think it would have to be. Well.......we'll see.........


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

That is awesome guys!! I ran into a guy with a 2009 T&C and he had lowered his, 2.25" on stock shocks all around. He said it was a little bumpier, bump still comfortable enough for the kids, so I would assume we can get away with a 1.5-2" drop. 

His looked a little too low for my tastes, I am more about the subtle drop. He was riding on 255/35/20's


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TCM GLX said:


> That is awesome guys!! I ran into a guy with a 2009 T&C and he had lowered his, 2.25" on stock shocks all around. He said it was a little bumpier, bump still comfortable enough for the kids, so I would assume we can get away with a 1.5-2" drop.
> 
> His looked a little too low for my tastes, I am more about the subtle drop. He was riding on 255/35/20's


How did he lower it? Cut the factory coils? There has to be something that crosses over. Cell phone pics?? 

If I do it I'm gonna have to pinch it on factory wheels for a while (LAME). I can't seem to turn up a clean set of Journey wheels any where. I have my mind set on those. I have bent four to many aftermarket wheels (on my Passat, back to the 16" stockers). Factory aluminum wheels seem to be made the best for durability.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

He cut fronts, and heated the rears, or vice cersa. 

Crapp phone pics:



















58Kafer, ebay is your friend, piece them together one at a time, they are all the same!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TCM GLX said:


> He cut fronts, and heated the rears, or vice cersa.
> 
> Crapp phone pics:
> 
> ...




Thanks for those pic,s crappy or not, they got the point across!
That is friggin' killer looking! I think more "Family Modders" would love to have a mini like that! What wheels were on it?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

TCM GLX said:


>



UMMM YES PLEASE, I'd love my van to look like that. Ride height is perfect for me


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Wow!*

Looks like 16" wheels with a smaller tire. Nice deep dish on those wheels. That would lower it down some also. But I do like the look. Would really help with loading the powerchair. Hope some company steps up with a spring kit. I'm at a loss of where to go next.

Heating coils is a hit or miss proposition. You only get one chance to get it right. But cutting the coil gives you a bit more accuracy, but the the cut end should be heated and bent to fit better in the spring perch, although I drove an old Corolla for many years with cut coils without the end bent and had no problems.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*No Contact*

Eibach never called back about info on a spring kit for our Routan, as expected. Based on other comments on this forum, them not calling back is no surprise.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I emailed KONI, we'll see if they get back to me, they are the suspension technical forum sponsor. I'll call ebaich again if you want me to


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*squeaky wheel*

When I spoke to Eibach, the person who answered the phone checked the chart for Routans, and of course there are no kits made for us, then asked if Routans are listed on the web page for Eibach to investigate making a kit for it, and when I said no, she transfered me to a tech guys answering machine, and of course he never called back. Can't hurt to keep bugging them. The squeaky wheel, well... you know.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Lets do it!!!

I submitted my Routan on the Eibach webpage under a Tiguan. Maybe they will call me, and I can go plead our case!


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

TCM GLX said:


> Lets do it!!!
> 
> I submitted my Routan on the Eibach webpage under a Tiguan. Maybe they will call me, and I can go plead our case!


i did the same thing LOL nothing back from that either. I left another message witht he tech department.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Eibach*

I spoke with a knowledgeable person a Eibach yesterday (Not a tech) about spring kits again. He said unless one of their dealers was willing to order 100 sets, they consider that there is not enough of a market for the C-D-R- trio. Apparently many kits are still available for older 2000 model years and earlier. He also seemed to say that calls from dealers would carry more weight than if you or I called. So I guess that it would be better to bug the dealers than Eibach directly. Oh well.......


----------

